# The new MINI named 'Value Master 2015 by Auto Bild magazine



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

Once again, the best investment on four wheels is a MINI. This was the result arrived at by automobile magazine "Auto Bild", which has published the new "Value Master" ranking in its latest issue. With the new MINI Cooper 5 door, the British premium brand not only provides the "Value Master 2015" in the small car category but also the overall winner of all categories. This means that the five-door and five-seater body version of the new original in the premium small car segment is the model that offers the longest-lasting value on the German automobile market.

The "Value Master" title is based on a forecast compiled by experts at the market research institute Schwacke that looks at the price that can be obtained in four years' time for a car that was newly registered in 2015. An assessment is drawn up for each model that includes not just purchase price and vehicle properties but also numerous other factors such as running costs, time of market launch, brand image and the competitor situation within the segment as well as current trends in the automobile market and general economic developments. This analysis is used to determine which models offer the most lasting value in 13 vehicle categories.

The new MINI Cooper 5 door takes over from the MINI Cooper S Countryman as the "Value Master 2015" in the small car segment, the latter having achieved the top ranking in 2014. In so doing it carries forward the success of the brand, which has dominated the small car category ever since 2005 with models such as the predecessor to the new MINI Cooper 3 door and the MINI Convertible, as well as regularly coming first in the overall ranking. The current forecast gives the new MINI Cooper 5 door an estimated resale value of 65.6 per cent of the original price. This is the highest percentage residual value of all models analysed this year.

The "Value Master" ranking is an important decision-making aid to potential new car buyers. It indicates which models exhibit less difference between their original price and resale value and can therefore be regarded as a sound investment. The stability forecasts for MINI models are always especially favourable, showing that the original in the premium small car segment is highly popular in the used car market, too. The success of the new MINI Cooper 5 door shows that this tendency applies likewise to the latest model generation.

The new MINI Cooper 5 door (combined fuel consumption: 4.8 - 4.7 l/100 km, combined CO2 emissions: 111 - 109 g/km) is powered by a 100 kW/136 hp 3-cylinder spark ignition engine of the latest generation with MINI TwinPower Turbo Technology. It sprints in 8.2 seconds from zero to 100 km/h and is also optionally available with a 6-speed Steptronic transmission. After the market launch of the new MINI One First 5 door in March 2015, there are now a total of seven engine types available for this model, too - four petrol and three diesel. They provide hallmark brand driving fun and exemplary efficiency in the new MINI 5 door, which also offers increased functionality and comfort with a wheelbase extended by 72 millimetres as compared to the new MINI 3 door, two additional doors and three seats at the rear. This makes the unmistakable MINI feeling attractive to additional target groups - and with particularly long-lasting value, too.

_*Mini also picked up two 'Best Cars of 2015' titles, read more here!*_


----------

